# Jesus and Satan



## slwe415 (Jan 20, 2005)

Jesus and Satan were having an ongoing argument about who was better at 
using the computer. They had been going at it for days, and God was tired of 
hearing all the bickering. Finally, God said, "Cool it. I am going to set up 
a test which will take two hours and it will judge who does the better 
job..."

Satan and Jesus sat down at the keyboards and typed away.

They moused.

They did spreadsheets.

They wrote reports.

They sent faxes.

They sent e-mails.

They sent out e-mails with attachments.

They downloaded.

They did some genealogy reports.

They made cards.

They did every known job.

But, ten minutes before the time was up, lightning suddenly flashed across 
the sky, thunder rolled, the rain poured, and of course, the electricity 
went off. Satan stared at his blank screen and screamed every curse word 
known in the underworld.

Jesus just sighed.

The electricity finally flickered back on, and each of them restarted their 
computers.  Satan started searching frantically screaming, "It's gone!  It's 
all gone!  I lost everything when the power went out!"

Meanwhile, Jesus quietly started printing out all his files from the past 
two hours.

Satan observed this and became even more irate.

"Wait! He cheated! How did he do it??!!"

(You'll love the punch line...)


God shrugged and said, "Jesus Saves".


----------



## ms_kenesha (Jan 20, 2005)

That was good!


----------



## foxybronx (Jan 20, 2005)

I like that!


----------



## KAddy (Jan 20, 2005)

That was great! I love it!


----------



## BklynHeart (Jan 20, 2005)

That was a good one!


----------



## model_chick717 (Jan 20, 2005)

*GOOD ONE!!! HAHA*


----------



## debyjay (Jan 20, 2005)

Yep   that was a good one


----------



## blkmaryland (Jan 20, 2005)

I had a long day and this was what I needed....Thanks!!!!!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 20, 2005)

Real cute...and He sure does!


----------



## pebbles (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL! I loved it!


----------



## GoingBack (Jan 20, 2005)

Too funny!!


----------



## Puddles (Jan 20, 2005)

Great!!! I'm sharing that with friends. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Jan 20, 2005)

*HAAAAAA!!!!!!* Love it....I'm sending that out!


----------



## Honeyhips (Jan 21, 2005)

hahaha  good one.


----------



## gloomgeisha (Jan 21, 2005)

Wow...some are so easily amused. Microsoft programs autosave these days.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 21, 2005)

gloomgeisha said:
			
		

> Wow...some are so easily amused. Microsoft programs autosave these days.



Wow...and some completely miss the point... But, onwards!


----------



## gloomgeisha (Jan 21, 2005)

And what point does a Christian joke prove to someone who doesn't feed into the dogma? But you're right...onward to the next pointless Christian joke.


----------



## slwe415 (Jan 21, 2005)

I am glad that you all enjoyed it!  Be blessed!


----------



## Country gal (Jan 21, 2005)

Too funny


----------



## pebbles (Jan 21, 2005)

gloomgeisha said:
			
		

> And what point does a Christian joke prove to someone who doesn't feed into the dogma? But you're right...onward to the next pointless Christian joke.


Of course, not every thread on this forum will appeal to everyone, in which case people should feel free to *MOVE ON,* but don't ruin it for everyone else who might enjoy the joke. Find another thread to participate in.


----------



## sugaplum (Jan 21, 2005)

I enjoyed it and it cracks me up everytime I hear it. "Jesus Saves" is the absolute truth.


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 22, 2005)

That is so true!!!


----------

